# (Dr.) Quizá 1000 no son suficientes :)



## tigger_uhuhu

*Quizá cada ayuda que nos has dado nos ha servido siempre,*
*quizá ni lo imaginas,*
*quizá ni cuenta te has dado,*
*quizá sean los primeros 1000...*
*Lo que es cierto es que es muy grata tu presencia en los foros.*
*¡¡¡Gracias por los 1000 Dr. Quizá!!!*​


----------



## aleCcowaN

Felicitaciones Dr. Quizá por tus primeros 1000 posts.

Me alegra saber que siempre contamos con tu sapiencia, tu estilo anticonvencional y tu fino sentido del humor.

¡Siempre nos haces reflexionar!

¡¡¡Espero que contemos con muchos miles más de tus posts!!!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Well done, Dr. Quizá!

(I have a particular soft spot for you, since you were the first person to greet me when I joined the forums.)  Many thanks, for that initial greeting and all you contribute here; and long may you continue to keep us all educated, entertained and engrossed!

Congratulations,
Chaska


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Anda, no me había dado cuenta. Gracias, gracias, mi amado público; me alegra que aún no me odiéis lo suficiente a pesar de mis intentos  Se agradece el detalle  Pero veo que los tres tenéis un "posting-spree" que me deja en novato total 

A seguir foreando


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Aunque tenemos una gran pelea y discusión en el foro cultural, tu ayuda y tu opinión son muy valiosas y siempre bienvenidas. Muchas Felicidades por tus primeros 1000 post y cachito, Sigue así, y te diría que se te quitara lo necio pero yo soy igual o más necio que tú.
Así que Felicidades y No olvides que sin peleas ¡¡¡¡¡¡la vida sería muy aburrida!!!!!


----------



## heidita

Muchos saludos también de mi tierra, que es ¡Madrid!

Eres muy divertido y eso vale mucho.

Herzlichen Glúckwunsch!


----------



## Fernando

Iberoeuropeos saludos, Dr. Quizás.


----------



## Eugin

Mis sinceras felicitaciones por haber llegado a tus primeros miles de posts...

¿Tendremos la suerte, QUIZÁ, de que compartas con nosotros otros 1.000 más??

Quizás, quizás, quizás.... (Ojalá que sí, )

¡*Gracias* y *Felicitaciones*!!!!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchas felicidades, Dr. Quizá, de esta cubana que te admira y que aprende mucho con tus aportes en el foro.
Saludos desde Miami.
Soledad


----------



## Xerinola

Hola Dr. Quizá!!!!!
¡Muchas felicidades por tus 1000 post! ¡Ahora a por los 2000!
¡Sigue dándonos tus "recetas médicas"!

Saludos desde Barcelona!

X:


----------



## Mei

Muchas gracias y muchas felicidades Dr. Quizá!!!!  

Mei


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡Muchas felicitaciones para el Dr. Quizá!!! *

*Muchas gracias por los 'diagnósticos' tan divertidos e interesantes, Dr. Quizá.*

*Con todo cariño,*

*Fernita *​


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Por Dios, no estoy nada acostumbrado a tanta amabilidad  Gracias a todos y un gran saludo


----------



## lauranazario

Señor Don Doctor:
Aquí un pequeño obsequio musical que he comisionado _especialisisisisisímamente_ para conmemorar sus primeros mil mensajes. 

Felicidades en su post-iversario, Dr. Quizá.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## danielfranco

¡Recontrarrecórcholis! ¿Apenas lleva usted mil contribuciones? ¡Pero si lo veo por todos lados! Bueno, pues ojalá que no nos haga esperar tanto por los siguientes mil comentarios.
Un saludo desde Vaquerolandia.


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Doctor Perhaps!*

Thanks for all of your collaboration and your scholarly wisdom, Doc.


----------



## América

*Dr. Quizá... 24 post tarde, pero más vale tarde que nunca. Felicidades y muchas gracias.*


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Enhorabuena!

Es verdad que 1000 son pocos. Deberías estar escribiendo más. ¡Venga!


----------



## Outsider

Enhorabuena y muchas gracias, buen Doctor. ​


----------

